# Looking for an mp3 of somthing



## Naill0 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm not really a beginner but i don't know anywhere else to find this
I looking for an mp3 file to the song named 
The Walking Frog
By K.L.King
Arranged by Robert E. Foster

I need to to give to my current band teacher to show the rest of the band how the song really sounds. 
If anyone here could re-direct me to another forum or help me out that would be very helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi ...

The Walking Frog, composed by Karl King (d.1971) is copyrighted material, so it's rather doubtful that you will find any legal MP3 to download. Did find an excerpt of the piece at this site (click here) that may be of help.


----------

